# Paul and the "mystery?"



## JM (Mar 19, 2006)

*Paul and the \"mystery?\"*

What was the mystery Paul preached and how did it differ from the other apostles [did it even differ]? I've been told many things about these mysteries and would like to learn the Reformed point of view. 

Here's a few passages:
Rom 11:25 For I would not, brethren, that ye should be ignorant of this mystery, lest ye should be wise in your own conceits; that blindness in part is happened to Israel, until the fulness of the Gentiles be come in. 

Rom 16:25 Now to him that is of power to stablish you according to my gospel, and the preaching of Jesus Christ, according to the revelation of the mystery, which was kept secret since the world began, 

1Co 15:51 Behold, I shew you a mystery; We shall not all sleep, but we shall all be changed, 

Eph 3:3 How that by revelation he made known unto me the mystery; (as I wrote afore in few words, 

Eph 3:9 And to make all men see what is the fellowship of the mystery, which from the beginning of the world hath been hid in God, who created all things by Jesus Christ:

Eph 6:19 And for me, that utterance may be given unto me, that I may open my mouth boldly, to make known the mystery of the gospel, 

etc.

Why does Paul use the word mystery and the other apostles do not? Does it have to do with his readers? Is there something in the Greek? 

Using a basic search [in English] I found mystery used once in Matthew and a few times in Revelation, but that's about it. 

Thank you.

[Edited on 3-20-2006 by Hard Knox]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 19, 2006)

Usually what the biblical writers mean by "mystery" is something that previously was hidden, or would remain hidden were not it being uncovered. Note in the texts above how often Paul says exactly that:


> "I don't want you to be ignorant of the [facts of the] mystery"--why is Israel blinded? Let me tell you...
> 
> *revelation* of the mystery...
> 
> ...


God's gospel truth is not accessible to natural man by investigation. It is only known by revelation. Hence, apart from revelation it is _mystery_.


----------



## beej6 (Mar 20, 2006)

One mystery - "the mystery of Christ" (see Eph. 3.4) - that Paul preached is made plain in Ephesians 3.6:

"œThis mystery is that the Gentiles are fellow heirs, members of the same body, and partakers of the promise in Christ Jesus through the gospel."
(Eph. 3.6, ESV)


----------

